# oh good grief i didn't know this could happen



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

my neighbour has not long rescued a wee 11month old pikanese, (i'm sorry if this is the wrong spelling), but the poor animal's eye's have popped and had to be removed. 
oh good grief what a thing. 
the wee thing has bad tendons and it's wee legs are just like jelly, it can walk but not very well. 
the eyes started to pop recently so she phoned the vet. vet said it's easy to place eyeballs back into their sockets, just give them a little push, she couldn't bring herself to do it, so took the wee thing round to vet, on an energency appointment. the vet put the eyeballs back into their sockets and stitched them in. this only happened 1 week ago. the eyes had become infected, so theyv'e had to be removed. the vet asked if she could give the wee thing a good quality of life, and ofcourse she said she could, because if she had stated otherwise it would have been pts.
the dog is eating well but not sure about drinking as yet, so it's getting it's fluids by syringe.
my neighour is determind to give this dog the best life it could ever have. the wee dog gets on terrific with her 3 other dogs, they are even rallying around to make sure it doesn't bang into things when out in the garden. they kinda surround wee dog and walk around the garden with it, that part is marvelous to see. the vet stated the other dogs may not gell with the wee dog as it's not in the best of health and they'll see this as a weakness in the pack and the most dominant of the dogs may even kill it!!!!!!!! thank goodness this has not happened. keep your fingers crossed that things keep getting better and better for the wee dog please.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Isn't this a classic example of breeding bloody designer dogs, God it makes me so mad. Sorry for the little rant but this stuff just gets me furious, it's been the ruination of so many breeds. I just feel so sorry for that little dog because I know he'll never be able to have the sort of life a dog, regardless of breed, should enjoy.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

springerpete said:


> Isn't this a classic example of breeding bloody designer dogs, God it makes me so mad. Sorry for the little rant but this stuff just gets me furious, it's been the ruination of so many breeds. I just feel so sorry for that little dog because I know he'll never be able to have the sort of life a dog, regardless of breed, should enjoy.


completely agree, at least this little chap is lucky enough to have found a kind owner who will do the best for him. fingers crossed that he is ok!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'd heard of this happening, but I thought it was just one of those urban myths. I never realised it was really true! That is so horrible and I'm really glad the poor dog has found a good home. It's lovely to hear that even the other dogs are looking after the poor wee thing.
You and your neighbour are doing a really great thing and I've got everything crossed that the dog will live out a happy and contented life in it's new home.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

update, wee dog's doing well although vet did remove it's eyes, quite a healthy wee dog forby what's happened to it. i must admit i was shocked at how this can happen and that it's due to overbreeding, terrible.


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

:frown: never knew something like that could happen, poor wee mite, so lucky he has a great new owner willing to provide the care that he needs and the other dogs are being helpful. wish him and his new owner all the best and hope he soon adapts.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Poor little puppy.
Such a sad thing to happen.
Hope the other Dogs remain good friends and that he can enjoy his life without any more health problems.


----------



## Forlyfe (Oct 23, 2011)

Aww how sad, as Springerpete mentioned it does make me quite mad


----------



## joanchiu (Dec 29, 2011)

For me, the little puppy has the right to live happy. Thanks to the new owner who has the patience for this little puppy..:thumbup1:
GOD Bless you


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

Really don't see why people inter breed dogs to get better pedigrees I'd much rather have a happy healthy cross breed. I don't even think some pedigrees are that cute. wish dog and owner well.


----------

